# New friends and info



## Asapenelope (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi everyone! Im Asa and im a Swede planning on leaving cold and dark Scandinavia for Spain with my dog in the beginning of next year. I found this forum and thought it was a great way of meeting others who have done or are planning on doing the same plus getting some more information about Spain. I'm 39, very sociable and loves to travel and meet new friends. I'm thinking of moving to Competa to start with and then we'll see! Since I'm by myself I don't really want to move to a country house far from everything, so thought a smaller town/village would be good. So what's Competa like? In winter? Is it easy to meet people there? I like doing things so don't want to live in a sleepy town. Happy for all kind of information! Thanks! 

/ Asa :wave:a


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

God eftermiddag Asa!

I hadn't heard of Competa but I looked it up and see it is in the Axarquia region of Andalucia, so it looks like a good choice. A few of the forum regulars live in that region, and they love it. I'm sure you will soon make friends of all different nationalities and find plenty to do. In the meantime, come and chat to us on this Forum!


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello Asa  No idea about Competa, we choose Toledo because it's close to Madrid (30min train) and has tourism all year long  
All the best for you and your dog ( we have one too)


----------



## Asapenelope (Dec 1, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> God eftermiddag Asa!
> 
> I hadn't heard of Competa but I looked it up and see it is in the Axarquia region of Andalucia, so it looks like a good choice. A few of the forum regulars live in that region, and they love it. I'm sure you will soon make friends of all different nationalities and find plenty to do. In the meantime, come and chat to us on this Forum!


Hi! Thanks for your reply! Yes, I think it seems like a good choice, at least to start with! Will probably sign the lease next week, can't wait, so excited! Where in Spain do you live? Will definitely come and chat here, great forum!


----------



## Asapenelope (Dec 1, 2016)

clarayana said:


> Hello Asa  No idea about Competa, we choose Toledo because it's close to Madrid (30min train) and has tourism all year long
> All the best for you and your dog ( we have one too)


Hi! Thanks for your reply! Toledo sounds great, nice that it's so close to Madrid! I want to live closer to the ocean and a little bit more south...chasing the sun!  Thanks, you too!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Asapenelope said:


> Hi! Thanks for your reply! Yes, I think it seems like a good choice, at least to start with! Will probably sign the lease next week, can't wait, so excited! Where in Spain do you live? Will definitely come and chat here, great forum!


I live in a pueblo blanco in the Sierra de Cadiz, about 50 km from the Costa de la Luz (Atlantic coast). It's quite traditional and old-fashioned, which I like, and there are very few foreigners, which means I have had to learn good Spanish in order to communicate. This is still an ongoing process ...


----------



## eric_e (Jul 26, 2016)

Asapenelope said:


> Hi everyone! Im Asa and im a Swede planning on leaving cold and dark Scandinavia for Spain with my dog in the beginning of next year. I found this forum and thought it was a great way of meeting others who have done or are planning on doing the same plus getting some more information about Spain. I'm 39, very sociable and loves to travel and meet new friends. I'm thinking of moving to Competa to start with and then we'll see! Since I'm by myself I don't really want to move to a country house far from everything, so thought a smaller town/village would be good. So what's Competa like? In winter? Is it easy to meet people there? I like doing things so don't want to live in a sleepy town. Happy for all kind of information! Thanks!
> 
> / Asa :wave:a



Hi Asa.

I recently moved from cold and dark Scotland to Malaga and am loving it. I have been visiting Spain for a long time and a few years ago I did a walking holiday based in Canillas de Albaida which is a small village very close to Competa. The whole area is beautiful with lots of fabulous walks which I'm sure you and your dog will enjoy. Competa is a lively little town with plenty cafes and restaurants. It is probably a little cold in winter but coming from Sweden you should be able to cope. The one thing which slightly surprised me was that in the cafes in the main square of Competa most of the people were speaking English. It is a very popular area for British expats to settle. I expect there will be a few Scandinavians around too. The large number of foreigners in the area probably helps keep all the restaurants and bars in business. It is certainly not a sleepy little village.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Although I live in La Axarquia, I really don't know Cómpeta at all but I believe it has a large foreign population so I am sure you will have no problems getting to know people. Although it appears on the map to be quite close to the coast, the road between the village and the coast is very, very winding so it takes longer than you might imagine to get anywhere, and if you get stuck behind a slow moving lorry you really are stuck as overtaking is pretty much impossible.

You might also like to take a look at Frigiliana. It is a really pretty village just a few km inland from the larger town of Nerja, and there is a regular bus service between the two (until early evening at any rate). It is popular with tourists so has plenty of bars and restaurants, and also has a sizeable foreign population. In Nerja there are dozens of clubs and societies catering for all kinds of interests, which would be easy for you to travel to from Frigiliana.


----------



## Asapenelope (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi Eric! Thanks for your reply, great info! The more I look at Competa I think it looks quite suitable for us! Great with lovely walks and lots of restaurants and cafes! Sounds like a good place to start! And in winter everything is better than cold and dark Scandinavia!


----------



## Asapenelope (Dec 1, 2016)

eric_e said:


> Hi Asa.
> 
> I recently moved from cold and dark Scotland to Malaga and am loving it. I have been visiting Spain for a long time and a few years ago I did a walking holiday based in Canillas de Albaida which is a small village very close to Competa. The whole area is beautiful with lots of fabulous walks which I'm sure you and your dog will enjoy. Competa is a lively little town with plenty cafes and restaurants. It is probably a little cold in winter but coming from Sweden you should be able to cope. The one thing which slightly surprised me was that in the cafes in the main square of Competa most of the people were speaking English. It is a very popular area for British expats to settle. I expect there will be a few Scandinavians around too. The large number of foreigners in the area probably helps keep all the restaurants and bars in business. It is certainly not a sleepy little village.


Hi Eric! Thanks for your reply, great info! Glad that you're loving your new life in Malaga! The more I look at Competa I think it looks quite suitable for us! Great with lovely walks and lots of restaurants and cafes! Sounds like a good place to start! And in winter everything is better than cold and dark Scandinavia!


----------



## Asapenelope (Dec 1, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> Although I live in La Axarquia, I really don't know Cómpeta at all but I believe it has a large foreign population so I am sure you will have no problems getting to know people. Although it appears on the map to be quite close to the coast, the road between the village and the coast is very, very winding so it takes longer than you might imagine to get anywhere, and if you get stuck behind a slow moving lorry you really are stuck as overtaking is pretty much impossible.
> 
> You might also like to take a look at Frigiliana. It is a really pretty village just a few km inland from the larger town of Nerja, and there is a regular bus service between the two (until early evening at any rate). It is popular with tourists so has plenty of bars and restaurants, and also has a sizeable foreign population. In Nerja there are dozens of clubs and societies catering for all kinds of interests, which would be easy for you to travel to from Frigiliana.


Hi Lynn! Thanks for your reply! Yeah, I know the roads are not the best, but luckily I'm a pretty good and keen driver, so that's ok by me. I really like the fact of being up in the mountains, having a great view and being so close to the national park. Visited Frigiliana in September, and even if it's a very beautiful little town, I find it a bit too slow and too touristy. But I agree, it's very pretty and better located.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Bear in mind that while Sweden may be cold and dark in winter, the houses are well insulated. In Spain the houses are more set up for warm weather so tend to be very cold in winter. Don't leave your warm clothes in Sweden!


----------

